# Sticky  ND Bowfishin regs *updated for 2009*



## Duckslayer100

UPDATE!!! Night bowfishing is legal in North Dakota!
*Legal archery and spearing equipment for licensed anglers may also include use of night-vision equipment or electronically-enhanced light-gathering optics, including flashlights and lanterns, as aids in locating and/or shooting at fish. *
Also of note...
Archery, spear and underwater spearfishing will be legal from *May 1-Sept. 30.* The 2008-10 proclamation and guide has the closing date printed as Nov. 30.

These regs are as of 2009 and can be found here. Always be sure to know the rules before particpating in an outdoor sport.

Shoot straight! :beer:

*14. Bow and Spear Fishing*
Bow and spear fishing is legal only from May 1 through September 30 of each fishing year.

Legal bow equipment is any bow, except crossbow, to which is attached by a line, an arrow equipped with a harpoon style point or a point equipped with wire barbs.

Game fish may not be taken with bow or spears.

Bow and spear fishing shall be open in all public waters open to fishing except for the following area which is closed:

That portion of the Missouri River from the Garrison Dam downstream to the southern boundary of the Corps of Engineers Downstream Recreation Area. 
The Upper Souris National Wildlife Refuge (Lake Darling).

*15. Underwater Spear Fishing*
Underwater spear fishing is legal only from May 1 through November 30 of each fishing year. Only individuals SCUBA certified may underwater spear fish.

Legal underwater spear equipment is a rubber band powered, or pneumatic powered spear gun with the spear attached to the gun with a lanyard not to exceed 20 feet.

The following fish may not be taken with underwater spear fishing gear: largemouth and smallmouth bass, muskellunge, paddlefish, and sturgeon. Daily and possession limits for legal fish are the same as listed in hook and line fishing (Section 5).

Only the following areas are open to underwater spear fishing:

The Missouri River except that portion from the Garrison Dam downstream to the southern boundary of the Corps of Engineers Downstream Recreation Area. 
Lake Oahe, Lake Sakakawea and the open fishing areas of Lake Audubon. 
Devils Lake. 
Spiritwood Lake. 
Underwater spear fishing is illegal within 150 feet of any individuals engaged in fishing, or of designated swimming or water ski areas, boat docks, or spillways.

The International Diver's Flag must be displayed on a float or buoy during any underwater spear fishing. It is recommended that divers stay within 100 feet of their dive flag. It is illegal to display the diver's flag when diving or spear fishing is not in progress.

Any person spear fishing between sunset and sunrise shall display a lighted International Diver's Flag and carry a hand-held light which is visible for a distance of 150 feet. The hand-held light must be displayed when the diver is at the surface.

Scuba divers should not knowingly enter the water within 300 feet of any person engaged in fishing with hook and line. It is recommended that scuba divers display the International Diver's Flag while in the water and remain within 100 feet of the flag.

Operators of boats shall exercise caution and should not approach within 100 feet of a divers flag.

*information can be found at *http://gf.nd.gov/licenses/fishguide.html[/b]


----------



## mjoe

The way I read it the regulations say you can not bowfish at night in ND, this sucks


----------



## Zdawsey414

You wouldn't happen to know the regulations for Florida would you?


----------



## weasle414

Zdawsey414 said:


> You wouldn't happen to know the regulations for Florida would you?


All of this is straight off the Florida G&F website:

● By manually operated spears, gigs, snatch hooks, crossbows or bows during daylight hours except on the Jim Woodruff Dam spillway, in Dade County canals south of C-4 and east of L-31N or L-31W, and at the spillways of the Eureka and Rodman dams. Nongame fish may be taken at night using gigs or bow and arrow.

● Using a bow and light at night. Night bowfishing tournaments do not require a permit in the Northwest Region.

Nongame Fish−bowfin, common carp, catfish, pickerel, eels, gar, threadfin shad, gizzard shad, shiners, tilapia (Nile perch), killifish, suckers, topminnows and fishes not listed as freshwater game fish and not taken for sport. Note: alligator gar require a permit to take. Note: Alligator gar require a scientific collector's permit to take.

Spearfishing for mullet in freshwater is prohibited.


----------



## Zdawsey414

can you give me the web site you got that from i can't find anything on bow fishing in Florida. i don't want to go out and have the man take my bow and write me a ticket.


----------



## soggysandwich

yeah were do you find this stuff, i cant find any IL laws either


----------



## carp_killer

you guys should try and get involved with your state bowfishing associations they should be able to help you on a more local level. if it wasnt for a few members of the LLBA mn association i dont know if i would even bowfish still and i know for sure i wouldnt have a boat or know half what i do about bowfishing


----------



## Jmnhunter

how about fish species?


----------



## blhunter3

Jmnhunter said:


> how about fish species?


Email the ND Game and Fish

[email protected]


----------

